# Just another saw vise...



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

My files and saw set won't be here until Wednesday or Thursday. Not being the patient type, I decided to try my hand at a saw vise. Made from maple scraps I had on hand, it can either go in my bench vise for standing and sharpening, or in my Workmate for sitting and sharpening. I haven't decided which position I'll prefer so…. it does both.

It's W-I-D-E since I have some 26 inch saws, but I also test fit my (cheap) back saw and the Disston 115 that I shortened into a panel saw (necessary surgery…. you had to see it).










The problem with it is, it SO wide, the ends don't clamp quite tight enough. So I have time to mess with it a little, but to be honest, when I add 2 spring clamps (bright green ones!), it's great. And I can almost lift the end of my workbench by grabbing the saw handle with 2 hands and lifting. 









So… it holds a saw which is what it's supposed to do. I can tinker with it while waiting for my files and saw set, but I may just leave it alone until I can USE it and see exactly what I'd change. Maybe with a long saw in there I can add a couple of thin leather pieces to the ends. It holds the shorter saws just fine like it is.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't have a saw vise, and have never used one, but I have watched someone use one.
So take this as what it is, an observation.
The saw vise I have seen being used was only about 15" long, and the saw got repositioned during sharpening.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

crank49,
These are so easy to make, I might make a shorter one just to see if it's really inconvenient to reposition the saw during sharpening. Most of the ones I've seen were much shorter than this so I agree with ya there.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Shaping the inside of the saw vice faces like a caul would work, but you may need a little thicker wood for the horizontal pieces.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

yeah the maple that I used for the vise jaws already had a little bit of warp end to end. VERY little. I think in order for this to work at this length I'd need to have at least 1/8 inch separation in the middle before applying pressure. Like I said, I can tinker with it and who know… maybe I'll end up with a "long saw" vise and a "short saw" vise. And that's ok too. I'm just learning how to do this and figuring out what I want in a vise is part of the learning.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Charlie,

Try Playing Cards for shims. Start with 2 cards on each side of the saw plate at both ends of your vise and 1 card on each side of the plate at about 1/3 of the length of the vice from each end. Add cards to each location till she tightens up and then glue them in place.

You may have to strengthen your braces, front to back, if the vice racks as you file the teeth moving out toward the ends.

...just a thought.

Keep us posted with your progress.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------

